# New pics of Reina and Stuart



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am really pix-challenged for some reason, but my cell phone helps me capture some cute, spontaneous moments. Here is Reina on daddy's lap at his desk at work:
[attachment=48276:Reina_on..._at_work.jpg]

And Stuart hanging out on the desk and making sure no one walks down the sidewalk:
[attachment=48277:Stuart_o...dys_desk.jpg]

These are the babies in my parent's Havanese Bentley's bed.....I put the bed right next to the dinner table so they could sit by my feet like they do at home. "Mommy, can we have a bite?" :wub: :wub: :wub: 
[attachment=48278:In_Bentl..._cropped.jpg]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

They are gorgeous. What are their ages, weights? Where did you get them?


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, Reina and Stuart look toooo toooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724576


> They are gorgeous. What are their ages, weights? Where did you get them?[/B]


Thank you both!!

Reina is 3.5 years old and weighs 4.2 pounds.....we just got her in December from Kathy Sanguinet (Ragtak). She is a retiree, a champion that had 2 litters of 3 puppies each - free whelped! I am so grateful to Kathy, Reina has really helped to heal my heart.

Stuart is 2 years old and weighs about 5 pounds, sometimes 5.25.....we got him when he was 6 months old from Sarah Stangeland. He is my lover boy and ferocious guard dog, hehe.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tami, these photos are absolutely adorable ... but there aren't nearly enough!! I love that they cuddle with one another - that's the sweetest! I am perectly smitten!! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 11 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724579


> Tami, these photos are absolutely adorable ... but there aren't nearly enough!! I love that they cuddle with one another - that's the sweetest! I am perectly smitten!! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Heidi, I love that they cuddle together too. They are thick as thieves, these two..... :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Tami, they are just adorable, beautiful :wub: :wub: babies and I'm so glad you got a little playmate for Stuart!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh they are just too darn cute!!!! LOVE THEM BOTH.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Too much cuteness! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those 2 are simply adorable!! I hope I get to meet them!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, they are preciously cute! :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing, Tami. I'll bet little Reina has helped heal Stuart's heart, also.
:wub: 2 gorgeous Malties!!!!! I love the picture of her on hubby's lap!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Your maltese are so beautiful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG! They are both so so beautiful :wub: :wub: 
You must be in heaven daily :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

they are beautiful


----------



## tequilou59 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow wow wow!!!!
:wub: :wub: :wub: 
They are marvellous!! How lucky you are.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aww, there's my Stewie, he's won my heart over along time ago. :wub: :wub: 

And that precious little Reina looks like she's been "home" forever....

Life is good! 



P.s. I agree with Heidi - not enough pictures!!! Don't be stingy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful, beautiful babies. :wub: They are very photogenic. We should probably see pictures more often.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

They are so adorable! It must be hard to leave their little faces behind when you leave the house!

Kisses!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Your 2 are simply adorable............

I am so glad they love each other so.


Very cute photos


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

AWWWW Tami. Too cute. :wub: They are both so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those babies are both so beautiful and they make a stunning pair.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They are both gorgeous little fluffs. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Such cute pics!! They're both beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are sooo cute! They have the biggest, sweetest eyes!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They are both just precious!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

to cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They're both darling. Reina is about the same weight as Cosy and the same age!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Awwww.....Tami your little ones are just perfect! I am so impressed that Reina and Stuart are such tight friends already. I would like for Shoni to have a friend like that. They are so darling together. :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... you have just adorable babies... :wub: Luv the pics... thanx for sharing!!  :wub2:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

They are just adorable :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are gorgeous! I love their coats.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Awww Tami....the kids look absolutely adorable!!!!! The 2 of them look like they have bonded and are in total love with each other!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Tami those two are just tooo cute for words!! :biggrin:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tami, your kids are adorable. I can see your you love them so much. I know what you mean about healing your heart.
I got my little Lola at a real low point. She was and is my sunshine, and Frankie is the icing on my cake :wub: Love to you and the doggies!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They are so precious. And I'm so jealous that they have bonded so well and cuddle. That was my deepest desire for my two. They love each other and play like crazy, but Zoe's not into letting Jett snuggle with her.

I'm so happy they have bonded like that. It blesses my heart to see them like that so I can imagine what it does for you.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

they are just so darned cute!! i can't wait to grow Mia's hair a little longer!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Gorgeous fluffs. :wub: 

They look so much alike in that last shot. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Your babies are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Awwww, you all are just so kind!! Its so much fun to see and share the love we have for these little ones with everyone on SM! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are both just gorgeous Tami. So So Happy for you


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well about time Tami!! Those babies of yours are just too cute!!! :wub: 

More pictures please!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They both look beautiful!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Both Stewie and Reina are just adorable. I hope I get to meet Reina one day. It's wonderful they became such good friends.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Tami,

They are just soooo beautiful. Reina and Stuart look like they are very bonded already. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG THOSE ARE GREAT SHOTS -- TOO CUTE


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Your babies are gorgeous! :wub: 

I especially love the picture of them both together in the bed. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

they sure are ADORABLE...loved the pictures


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, they are both sooooo cute :wub: :wub: Love the first picture with her little cute face :tender:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Look at these two beautiful little fluffs - absolutely adorable! Those faces!!!!

Tami you certainly are very blessed!!! Thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Two widdle cutie pies for sure.


:wub: :wub: :wub: 


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They are just too cute.


----------

